# Do you think the key to recovery is acceptance?



## Aaron46589 (5 mo ago)

Maybe the key to recovery is acceptance. Start accepting the depersonalisation and that this is how you are going to feel from now on and stop obsessing about how can I get out of this mess because that just creates more anxiety which in return fuels the depersonalisation.

For example, I notice when I’m thinking about my depersonalisation I start to become overly focused and aware of my own thoughts and consciousness. That starts to freak me out and then I start questioning everything and get lost in fear.

However, one thing I noticed is when I’m distracted doing something I tend to function normally and I stop focusing so much on how I feel and kind of forget about the depersonalisation it almost kind of feels normal.

I think one of the best ways to recover is by accepting the depersonalisation rather than fighting against it. I think we all need to just carry on as normal and stop giving so much power to the depersonalisation. It’s not going to kill us or make us crazy even though it feels that way at times, the worst it can do is make you feel very uncomfortable with silly physical symptoms, stupid feelings and stupid thoughts and that’s it.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

I think the key to recovery could be very different for different people. Depression, for example, is something very general, it is a very general reaction to different things that could happen in your life: hopelessness about your situation, self hatred, persistant anxiety, beliefs about being unlovable, ptsd, and so on. I imagine the method to heal from depression would be different for each of these cases. Now if some people heal their depression by solving their self-hatred problems, it wouldn't make much sense if they started to tell other people that "the cure" for depression is to work on your self hatred, and they know for sure because it worked for them. It wouldn't work for someone who has depression because of ptsd, for example.

I'm making this up, I don't know if these things are recognized as causes for depression, but I just mean that if there are different causes there could be different solutions depending on each person's situation.

As special as DPDR seems, it could also be a very general reaction that could be triggered by several different causes and could have different solutions. For a lot of people it works to just wait for their symptoms to pass, for some others on this forum doing a lot of sports helped them, for some others it was a change of diet, and for some others it is acceptence or even just going outside and fighting their agoraphobia. Some people on the forum said that "the cure" to DPDR was to go outside again, because it worked for them. Personally I have never stopped going outside during all the time I had DPDR, so evidently my problem is different, and it's the same for many other people. Anyway, placebo and misatribution aside, it seems that different solutions work for different people, and experience on the forum shows that almost every time someone offers a "universal" solution, there are countless people for whom it doesn't work. So I would argue that, just like for depression, although we have similar symptoms we are not all necessarily in the same boat, our problems could be very different.

So I just mean I'm interested if you find anything that helps you, maybe there is something in your experience that will help me, but I wouldn't make it a general instruction for recovery.


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

I experience dp as an alternate mindstate overall, maybe that’s just me. But I’d wager it’s like that for the majority. This mindstate is a state of conflict, one with uncertainty and fear. That would very well explain the feeling of a blank mind, the feeling of having no idea of what to do or where to go. In this case, what to even think. The best thing we could do is find the action which is unitary and whole, so we don’t continue dividing our minds and making them fragmented even more.


----------



## Kasper01 (Dec 18, 2021)

Ofc


----------

